# No sound bhyve with HDA (D12419) - debian guest



## kcbark (Jul 15, 2018)

Hmm, I just tried the HD Audio patch with https://reviews.freebsd.org/D12419 but I still can't get no sound. Any hints on how to proceed? I've been trying out with debian, ubuntu and centos as guests. Sound on the host is working fine. I'm running FreeBSD current revision 336272.

I've compiled bhyve WITHOUT_CAPSICUM as mentioned in the comments of D12419.

hw.snd.verbose=5 does not output anything when playing mp3 on the debian guest. It does when playing in virtualbox which also provides audio.

Debug output from /tmp/bhyve_hda.log

```
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x100 value: 0x0
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x100 value: 0x0
hda_set_sdctl-1048: stream_ind: 0x4 old: 0x0 value: 0x0
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x103 value: 0x1c
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x100 value: 0x0
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x100 value: 0x1
hda_set_sdctl-1048: stream_ind: 0x4 old: 0x0 value: 0x1
hda_stream_reset-621: Reset the HDA stream: 0x4
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x100 value: 0x1
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x100 value: 0x0
hda_set_sdctl-1048: stream_ind: 0x4 old: 0x1 value: 0x0
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x100 value: 0x0
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x118 value: 0x0
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x11c value: 0x0
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x100 value: 0x0
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x100 value: 0x0
hda_set_sdctl-1048: stream_ind: 0x4 old: 0x0 value: 0x0
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x103 value: 0x1c
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x100 value: 0x0
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x100 value: 0x500000
hda_set_sdctl-1048: stream_ind: 0x4 old: 0x0 value: 0x500000
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x108 value: 0x56220
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x112 value: 0x4011
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x10c value: 0x2
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x118 value: 0x3a80e000
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x11c value: 0x0
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x70 value: 0x3bc22001
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x100 value: 0x500000
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x100 value: 0x50001c
hda_set_sdctl-1048: stream_ind: 0x4 old: 0x500000 value: 0x50001c
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x110 value: 0x100
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x100 value: 0x50001c
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x100 value: 0x0
hda_set_sdctl-1048: stream_ind: 0x4 old: 0x50001c value: 0x500000
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x103 value: 0x1c
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x100 value: 0x500000
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x100 value: 0x1
hda_set_sdctl-1048: stream_ind: 0x4 old: 0x500000 value: 0x500001
hda_stream_reset-621: Reset the HDA stream: 0x4
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x100 value: 0x1
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x100 value: 0x0
hda_set_sdctl-1048: stream_ind: 0x4 old: 0x1 value: 0x0
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x100 value: 0x0
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x100 value: 0x0
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x100 value: 0x0
hda_set_sdctl-1048: stream_ind: 0x4 old: 0x0 value: 0x0
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x103 value: 0x1c
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x100 value: 0x0
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x100 value: 0x500000
hda_set_sdctl-1048: stream_ind: 0x4 old: 0x0 value: 0x500000
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x108 value: 0x56220
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x112 value: 0x4011
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x10c value: 0x2
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x118 value: 0x3a80e000
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x11c value: 0x0
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x70 value: 0x3bc22001
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x100 value: 0x500000
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x100 value: 0x50001c
hda_set_sdctl-1048: stream_ind: 0x4 old: 0x500000 value: 0x50001c
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x110 value: 0x100
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x34 value: 0x0
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x34 value: 0x10
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x30 value: 0xf59fc843
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x20 value: 0xc0000000
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x20 value: 0xc0000010
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x100 value: 0x50001c
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x100 value: 0x1e
hda_set_sdctl-1048: stream_ind: 0x4 old: 0x50001c value: 0x50001e
hda_stream_start-676: stream: 0x4 bdl_cnt: 0x3 bdl_paddr: 0x3a80e000
hda_stream_start-691: Fail to get the guest virtual address
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x103 value: 0x20
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x34 value: 0x10
pci_hda_write-1307: offset: 0x34 value: 0x0
pci_hda_read-1326: offset: 0x30 value: 0xf59ff302
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2018)

kcbark said:


> I'm running FreeBSD current revision 336272.


Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

